# Help with identifiying



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Need help Identifying my Cichlids, I think I have a male Electric Blue approx 2.75" , A female Electric Blue 2.25", And the other one i guess is a female Electric Blue approx 3" - i know this is a female cause she had eggs in her mouth twice, i assumed they were unfertilized cause she ate them after a few days.

The largest one, Seems to be opalescent with stripes that come and go, with a slight blue tint , guessing shes female, but she chases the blue and the smaller grey around

The Blue male, seems like an electric blue , seen breeding with the small grey

and the smallest one i assume its a female electric blue, but it has yellowish brown tipped on the dorsal fim , seen breeding with the blue, spit out the eggs

Any help would be appreciated 
honolulu(dot)craigslist(dot)org/oah/for/1414612561 (dot) html
sorry couldn't post the link


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Finally figured how to post pics,

The largest one seems to change from an opalescent whitish blue, with stripes, to the dull grey with stripes, seems to chase around the blue and the smaller female.

This is the largest fish in question - 3 photos
























This i assume is the male electric blue








This i assume is the female electric blue


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

3 and 4 you are correct. Im unsure of 1 and 2 pics


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The first looks like a Metriaclima zebra type. But they are hard to know for sure, as there are many similar fish.

does he ever look like this?


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank You Gibbs

Noki, he/she doesn't ever get that blue or that black, and there is no stripes on the head


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

How about like this "Kingsizei" Pulpican?


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Noki, I think "she" looks like the Kingsizei Pulpican, that's if the female looks similar, but with less color, i'll try to google it


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, i googled Kinsizei Pulpican, and there is a lot of similarities, could i get more help from people with them, also does it have a "common" name? 
Funny, cause i don't know if there is anyone on this island that might have one or raise them.


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone on Oahu, have or know, my fish in question, she is a questionable female (more than likely-seen carring eggs) and would like to find her a tank mate or a new home. she doesn't seem to like my electric blues, which i thought she was one.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like a Metriaclima Greshakei in the first three pics.... but I am guessing female due to the lack of color.... I have seen the females range from grey and tan to a pinkish color too....


----------



## 808 newbie (Oct 11, 2009)

not too sure on that one, it seems that she has a slight blue tinge to her, when she gets aggressive, she turns a greyish with darker bands, when she ties to "hit" on the electric blue male, she turns a opalescent light blue with light bands. (the male electric blue is afraid of her)
another thing i noticed is that the tail end of the dorsal and bottom fins has a few slight spreckles


----------

